# Máy trộn chữ V mini cho phòng thí nghiệm VH-2



## hutechgroup (8 Tháng chín 2021)

*Đặc điểm nổi bật:*


Thương hiệu: *TIANHE*
Model: *VH2*
Xuất xứ: Trung Quốc
Chứng nhận an tòan vệ sinh thực phẩm tiêu chuẩn quốc tế: *SGS, ISO9001*, *ECM, FDA, GMP*
Máy trộn chữ V chuyên biệt cho phòng thí nghiệm, phòng nghiên cứu phát triển sản phẩm (R&D)…
Trộn đa nguyên liệu: Thực phẩm, dinh dưỡng, dược phẩm,…
Bộ khung, thân vỏ máy bằng Inox 304, bộ phận tiếp xúc trực tiếp với nguyên liệu Inox 316
Dễ dàng điều khiển, Dễ dàng vệ sinh sau ca làm việc, máy nhỏ gọn dễ dàng di chuyển
*Giá thành cạnh tranh*
*Hàng có sẵn, giao ngay!*
*Ủy quyền độc quyền của hãng, bảo hành chính hãng 1 năm, bảo trì trọn đời*
*Giới thiệu: 

Máy trộn trộn chữ V mini VH2* được thiết kế đặc biệt không góc chết giúp nguyên liệu không bị tích tụ cùng với motor tốc độ cao, nâng cao hiệu quả và thời gian trộn ngắn.



*2. Vật liệu

Máy trộn trộn chữ V mini VH2*  có thiết kế và cấu tạo chắc chắn, vật liệu Inox 304 SS (316L tùy chọn) được đánh bóng, đáp ứng Tiêu chuẩn GMP cũng như tiêu chuẩn bảo đảm an toàn trong ngành thực phẩm, dược phẩm khác.






Vật liệu và hoàn thiện tỉ mỉ, cao cấp
*3. Công nghệ:*






Chức năng chính máy trộn chữ V VH2
Thiết kế đặc biệt là công nghệ nổi trội nhất của máy trộn chữ V-VH2:


Không góc chết giúp trộn đều các nguyên liệu
Bồn trộn thiết kế lệch không đều nhau quay 3600 tạo sự đồng nhất cho nguyên liệu trộn
Điều tốc bằng tay giúp nâng cao hiệu quả và thời gian mẻ trộn
*Hệ thống điều khiển:* Nút bấm cơ

*Linh kiện:* thương hiệu nổi tiếng (Cảm biến an toàn OMRON)

Máy chạy êm, bền bỉ, dễ dàng vệ sinh cũng như dễ bảo trì, bảo dưỡng.






Tổng thể máy trộn chữ V VH2 cho phòng thí nghiệm
*4. Ứng dụng*


Ứng dụng đặc biệt trong việc nghiên cứu và phát triển sản phẩm mới trong các phòng thí nghiệm, phòng Lab, trung tâm nghiên cứu… ngành thực phẩm, dược phẩm, mỹ phẩm…
Khuyến cáo: Máy trộn chữ V – VH2 chỉ sử dụng để trộn hỗn hợp nguyên liệu khô
Chúng tôi cung cấp các loại máy trộn chữ V VH-Serial với giá cả phải chăng nhất trên thị trường từ các phòng thí nghiệm đến các lô sản xuất quy mô lớn.
*5. Thông số kỹ thuật*


Dung tích lớn nhất: 2 L
Công suất làm việc tối ưu: 1L
Tốc độ quay hỗn hợp: 24r / phút
Thời gian hỗn hợp: 6 – 10 phút
Khối lượng nguyên liệu tối ưu: 0,6 kg
Công suất: 0,25 KW
Điện áp: AC110V / 220V
Kích thước tổng thể: 320 x 420 x 390mm
Khối lượng máy: 8kg
*6. Thông tin dịch vụ khách hàng:*

Quý khách hàng vui lòng liên hệ tới số điện thoại *0947457272* để được tư vấn miễn phí, hoặc để lại lời nhắn vào mail info@hutechs.vn


----------

